# NPT Shrimp tank and DSM article by Diana Walstead



## Brenmuk (7 Feb 2011)

Came across a pdf document with an article about low tech shrimp tanks and growing carpet plants using the DSM in an NPT. You might find interesting:

http://www.bookmasters.com/marktplc/00388Shrimp.pdf


----------



## Margit (13 Feb 2011)

Hi,

thanks for the link.


----------



## Antoni (13 Feb 2011)

Interesting article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mattb180 (14 Oct 2011)

Very nice article


----------

